# Newbie advice(reaching new systems full potential)



## byrdman82 (Sep 7, 2019)

Sorry if this seems lazy. I've read some posts but just get completely lost in all the information

So I've always fooled with A/V, but could only ever afford box package systems. Finally found myself able to afford some nice toys and built myself a home theatre. 120" projector screen. Hi def Acer projector. Went with this projector bc I need hi lumens beings my theatre is in the loft and has windows. 4 nice movie seat with seat shakers. Denon 720 reciever which at the time was the lower end unit that had Dolby Atmos. 2 Klipsch r-26 tower speakers, 1 Klipsch center speak(rp-440c), 2 Klipsch atmos speakers(r-2650cII), 2 Klipsch surround speakers(r-2650cII), 2 Klipsch reference 12"s, and 1 Klipsch reference 15". I use directv and Ps4. 

To my question. I fool with the settings a little here and there, but mostly just fool with speaker volume levels and sub levels. I am happy with the systems sound and performance (Denon's app interface is trash). What is my next step? I'm afraid I'm not reaching the system's full potentional? Theres no way I can have all this equipment, and fool around with system settings for 10 minutes and be done? Equalizers? Individual speaker amps?


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

byrdman82 said:


> To my question. I fool with the settings a little here and there, but mostly just fool with speaker volume levels and sub levels. I am happy with the systems sound and performance (Denon's app interface is trash). What is my next step? I'm afraid I'm not reaching the system's full potentional? Theres no way I can have all this equipment, and fool around with system settings for 10 minutes and be done? Equalizers? Individual speaker amps?


Depending upon how particular you are 10 minutes may be all you need, and it might be something to appreciate rather than be concerned about.

Many people fiddle, tweak, adjust and fuss with things near constantly, never really enjoying their system. They often have very discerning tastes and chase perfection, an always elusive target. Others buy gear, place it where the decor suggests (or the spouse demands), make a single Audyssey run and call it good. Maybe you fall into the latter category, and there's nothing wrong with that if you do. You mention being happy with the systems performance, which is the only true gauge of whether you're done tuning or not.


----------



## BP1Fanatic (Mar 28, 2011)

^exactly!^


----------



## powerlifter405 (Jul 28, 2013)

@theJman has sound advice and I can appreciate his feedback. I can credit him for my current HT set up, which we do really enjoy. Every guest I've had over has been wowed by the great SQ. 

But to each his own and it's easy to fall down the rabbit hole. Some folks think individually powered speakers at the best bet, and for really high output levels that could be the case, however JTR makes reference capable products that are not self powered. Extremely efficient driver and crossover design means you can use a well current supplied AVR/amp and have clear listening levels in the 120db+ range w/ his products. 

Seaton on the other hand individually powers each tower/unit and there are many who absolutely love Seaton gear.

From what little I've learned is there are multiple options but ultimately it's all subjective. There are some objective/factual measurements that can be had via, REW, specs from Data-bass, etc.. but only your ears can tell you what you like/want. 

I can attest that going from a Denon, to a Sony to my current Sherbourn SR-120 was a night and day difference. Enough that even the wife noticed. , i could come home w/ a hot AF sancha and she'd hardly even bat an eye, but she noticed the moment I swapped in the Sherbourn. The power supply is huge and over SQ is just phenomenal compared to anything before. I've had a variety of old school Sansui, Pioneer, I have a JVC in the garage, an Onkyo in the new workout room, I've had a nice HK set up but nothing has come close to the SQ of my currenty SR-120. Fwiw, the SR-120 retails for $3500 and the others are in the $3-400 range. I can only summize the quality of the internals is that much better, I suffer from a true hearing loss (considered severely damaged) and I noticed a difference. To put it in to perspective my wife is an SLP and she has used this test for me generically. 
When the test hits 4k, I can't hear it. Everything beyond that I have a 70db hearing loss. 



And at the end of the day I can notice the SQ difference going from the Denon to the Sherbourn. The clarity was such a huge step up and the overall output as well. I can get the AVR above 90% and a good clean/well recorded CD sounds awesome. The Denon always clipped and I actually burnt up both of my planar tweeters, thanks to Jon Lane for throwing me a bone there 

At the end of the day, tweak and find what you like. If you want to go beyond that then expect to spend more $$ and do lots of research about shoot-outs and find GTG so you can get a 1st hand listening experience w/ what others have. 

Good luck!!


----------

